# RB26 high lift cams



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys

As title says, looking for a set of high lift cams for my RB26, HKS step 2, Tomei Pro cams etc. Ideally in the 270ish range of duration, 10.2mm lift. Will consider others.

Also on the look out for valve springs and lifters to suit high lift cams. 

Thanks 
Tom


----------

